# Composers imitating other composers....



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

I was listening to Beethoven's Piano Quintet the other day and thinking it was probably one of the best imitations of Mozart ever written—specifically of Mozart's own Piano Quintet. When I first began listening to Mozart and Beethoven, I couldn't tell who wrote which, and still sometimes get the opening bars confused. That got me wondering about other composers who learned from and studied their idols and peers. What other damned impressive knock-offs are there? Chopin hated it when (some of) his pieces were compared to John Field's, but there you have it.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Victok KALABIS
Czech Composer
1923 -2006

Eduard TUBIN
Estonia composer
1905-1982


Both borrowed, mainly from
Sibelius and Vaughan Williams, Pay back
with huge amounts of Interest 
on the loans
Listening to Kalabis symphony 2 . as I type.
UNREAL
Tubin
UNRREAL


What should you expect?
Neo romanticism, cast in spectacular modernistic fabric, colorful, dynamic, , stunning highlights.


Now do not rush out and buy the cds, Ck out YT for a few months, maybe 1 or 2 years,,
Then make your decision. 
it took me some years to come around to both composers after repeated failed attempts. 


Patience is always greatly rewarded. 
In other composers, 
oops , I must refrain from comopleting the line...
I must be onm 
very best behavior around here,,as I am on 
probation,,,now none of you edge me on,,please, don't get me started....., and I too must bite my tongue and stop putting my foot up my mouth.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

another composer who had great ability to borrow from other composers , was Zemlinsky,,,, Borrowing is OK, but please pay back the loan with Interest,,,I feel Zemlinsky fell short at times. 
So I am not much interest any longer in his music.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Kalabis, coda 2nd symphony
Imitatiing,,,better to say, borrowing
Kurt Weil's 1st sym
With stunning results. 


Kalabis opening to VC1, 
Borrows from Shostakovich
Again, acceptable
As I am a fan of Kalabis, and he usually delivers the goods.


----------

